# sharkin- 9/27-9/29



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

so me and Nathan(moganman) hit up the good ol' condos on Friday night. after awhile of soaking a ray half on my 9/0 and nathans 50w, Nathan decided that he would go to the truck and sleep, I was asleep when he left and woke up later to my 9/0 screaming. got to it and it got dropped. set it back in the holder and the bait started drifting(breakaway weight) got another run and drop. decided to reel in and as I was something grabbed it but then dropped it. was alone so didn't yak it back out. during this time nathans 50 has been untouched. fall back asleep after a while and when I wake up I decided to go ahead and start tying pomp rigs on the bait rods as the sun was rising. well just then nathans 50w starts screaming. in the 3 seconds it took me to get to the reel, the glow stick moved 30 yards.... got it and it was dropped.... or I thought it was. reeled it in to find 100 yards of his 150yard topshot gone. I finish tying pomp rigs and Nathan finally shows up and after a short discussion I don't believe he will ever go sleep in the truck again. casted the pomps rigs and got Nathan got two whiting and I got two slot reds. out by 10 AM to rest up I believe.


headed back out the next night and this time my buddy told me and Nathan. stopped at GBBT and got a Bonita to join our two whiting. stopped at the marina and got a assortment of AJ and black fin tuna heads. hit the sound side due to the surf being too rough. got out 4 baits. AJ head, tuna head, whiting and another unmentionable... I get the first run on my 6/0w when I was sleeping and didn't wake up for awhile(according to Nathan and my buddy) but finally wake up and get to the reel. tighten down the star and slack line... line broke(abrasion I think). well then nathans whiting gets two runs and both dropped. well the 3rd times a charm and he hooks her!! his first bull so congrats again man!!! she went 6' 6". had a good release with the help of some other sharkers out there. fished the rest of the night with no runs. AJ head was never touched. all in all great two days!!

if I forgot anything Nathan just let me know or post it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nicely done Matt! Sounds like you guys had a great weekend. One question though: did you get both those reds or did Nathan get one? Cause he told me on the phone that he got one & you got one. Just gotta make sure he's not telling me any fish stories... Haha. Awesome shark though! I gotta go with next time. We should go Thursday or something if you're down.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Nicely done Matt! Sounds like you guys had a great weekend. One question though: did you get both those reds or did Nathan get one? Cause he told me on the phone that he got one & you got one. Just gotta make sure he's not telling me any fish stories... Haha. Awesome shark though! I gotta go with next time. We should go Thursday or something if you're down.


BUll! I got the whiting, he got the reds! Open your ears!

And Thursday sounds good to me! Gotta put you on a big shark!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Good job gents!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice one!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great report youngsters! Last couple days have been good for sharking! I think Im going one last trip tomorrow night with my kids. I need a black tip for my son in laws winging ceremony / BBQ. Matt text me your # again I deleted it on accident. UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks!! and yes he got the whiting and I got the reds. I did give him one though.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nicely done. I second Ugly's comment about lots of sharks being caught lately. Now is the time to go!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the feedback guys! It was a long, cold, but awesome weekend! Can't wait to get out there again. Good luck Ugly! Bring in a nice black tip!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey ugly I sent you another text. I got you're fighting belt from Nathan so I could drop it off at your house. pm me your address or your # and ill give you my address so you can come get it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, ya'll need to take some 5 hour energy drinks w/ ya!!! hahaha good job on the catch!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Jason said:


> Man, ya'll need to take some 5 hour energy drinks w/ ya!!! hahaha good job on the catch!


 
nah, just more sweet tea.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

